# كنوز  وليست كلامات



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

_1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم  ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة  ولجام العقب

2_اذا  طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست  احكم منه

3_لا تسال  ان تجرى الامور  حسب هواك لان الله اسبق  معرفة منك بمصالحك

4_لا يجوز ان تكون لدينا كلمة حق ونصمت بحجة الوداعة 

5_القلق  رجل عجوز منحنى الظهر  يحمل حملا من الريش  ظنا انة من الرصاص

6_ان  قوة اللة قادرة ان  تصنع العجائب ولكنها تنتظر  ابمانك  

7_ان الحكيم   لا يكون حكيم الا اذا  حاسب نفسة اولا 

8_ النفس التى تعيش بالمحبة اكثر اتساعا من السماء

9_اذهب واصطلح مع من  اساء اليك قبل ان  باتى هو  ويعتزر لك  وسرق اكلبلا

10_ان لم تستطيع ان تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعل الاقل لا تكون سببا فى تعبهم 

11_كما ان الا رض لا تسقط لانها اسفل هكذا من يضع نفسة ( يتواضع) ايضا لا يسقط

12_ اطلب التوبة قبل   ان يطلبك الموت 

13_ اذا  حوربت بجمال الجسد فتذكر نتانته لعد الموت فتسترسح

14-ليس جيدا ان نبنى بيوت غيرنا وبيتا مهدوم

15_فى اى مكان توجد فية كن صغيرا بين اخواتك وخادمهم 

16_ لا تحول وجهك عن دموع المسكين لئلا تحتقر دموعكفى زمن الشدة

17_اذا  اكمل الانسان جميع الفضائل وفى قلبه حقد على اخية فهو غريب عن الله 

18_ الله ليس محتاجا الى الذهب الذى تقدمة بكبرياء بل للفلسين الذين تقدمهم بانسحاق


19_ هناك اشخاص  لا يتوبون لانهم لايشعرون بسو حالتهم  وكل ذلكلانهم لا يحاسبون انفسهم 

20_ اولاد الله كلما  يدخلون فى تجارب يختبرون الله ويزوفو حلاوتة ويرون اللة فى الاحداث والشدة

21_الذى يكرم اى انسان من اجل الله يجد معونة من كل انسان باشارة من يد الله الخفية

22_الاشياء  المنكسرةلا قيمة لها  ولكن ما اثمن القلب المنكسر  امام  الله 

23_لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسا اعمالكم  وتعب المحلة التى اظهرتموهانحو اسمة اذا  قد خدمتم القديسين   وتخدمونهم

24_بالهدو  والطمانينة تكون قو تكم 

25_الجهاد فى الموت خير من الحياة فى الخطيه

26_من يجد زوجة يجد  خيراااا




يارب يعجبوكم​​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أبريل 2009)

*1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة ولجام العقب

2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه


كلمة منفعة جميلة جدا يا جون

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة ولجام العقب
> 
> 2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه
> 
> ...


 _ متشكر اوى  على الرد _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أبريل 2009)

جميييييييل موضوعك يا جون 

تسلم يافندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> جميييييييل موضوعك يا جون
> 
> تسلم يافندم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 _ مرويك جميل متشكر اوى   الموضوع  نور بيكى _​


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

> ان  قوة اللة قادرة ان  تصنع العجائب ولكنها تنتظر  ابمانك



مرسي كتير ياجون علي الموضوع الجميل ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bent_el3adra (23 أبريل 2009)

3_لا تسال ان تجرى الامور حسب هواك لان الله اسبق معرفة منك بمصالحك

2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه

بجد دول اكتر 2 انا حسيتهم في حياتي وحسيت ان اد ايه ربنا مبيعملش حاجه وحشه حتي لو انا في الاول فاكراها وحشه

ميرسي علي الموضوع


----------



## sweetyshery (23 أبريل 2009)

*بصراحه الكلام كله جميل جدا فوق الوصف يا جون نايس توبك بجد *​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووعة با يا جون
ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا جون

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (23 أبريل 2009)




----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2009)

كلهم رووووووووووووووووووووعه 

صعب اقتبس جميله او اتنين

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع قيم فعلا *
*ميرسي ليك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## twety (23 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل خالص يا جون
شكرا لتعبك

كلمات تستاهل تكون اكتر من الكنوز
ربنا يدينا بركه ونعمه

كل سنه وانت طيب 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير ياجون علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


_  مرسى على مرورك انتا اكتر من رائع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

bent_el3adra قال:


> 3_لا تسال ان تجرى الامور حسب هواك لان الله اسبق معرفة منك بمصالحك
> 
> 2_اذا طلب من الله شياء وتاخر فى استجا بتك فلا تحزن لانك لست احكم منه
> 
> ...


 _ ربنا معاكى وربنا كبير  _​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *بصراحه الكلام كله جميل جدا فوق الوصف يا جون نايس توبك بجد *​


 _نوريتى   الموضوع  وبجد كلاميك جميل_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> روووووووووووووعة با يا جون
> ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك​


_  الروعة هو مرورك    ي فندم نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا جون
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


 _ مرورك  شرف كبير للموضوع ولصاحب الموضوع _​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>


_  بمشركتيك يا فندم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كلهم رووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> صعب اقتبس جميله او اتنين
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


 _كلام ربنا كلة جميل   مرورك بجد اكتر من رائع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع قيم فعلا *
> *ميرسي ليك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 _مرسى ليكى انتى انيك نورتى الموضوع  ​_


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص يا جون
> شكرا لتعبك
> 
> كلمات تستاهل تكون اكتر من الكنوز
> ...


 _مرسى ليكى انيك نورتى الموضوع وشرفتينى بالرد   _​


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر جون

موضوع راااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر جون
> 
> موضوع راااائع جداااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 _مروريك هو الا جمل
_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2009)

_1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم  ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة  ولجام العقب
_
jesuslovejohn
 لو كان المؤمنون يصرفون وقتا بالصلاة قدر الوقت الذي يصرفونه في التشكي والتذمر، لاصبحوا بعد وقت قصير لايجدون شيئا يتذمرون عليه

شكرااا جزيلا للموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

_كلامك  احلى من كلام الموضوع كلة مرسى على مرورك  ​_


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> _1_الصلاة هى ام الفضائل ومخزن النعم  ومعدن البركات وحارس القناعة  ولجام العقب
> _
> jesuslovejohn
> لو كان المؤمنون يصرفون وقتا بالصلاة قدر الوقت الذي يصرفونه في التشكي والتذمر، لاصبحوا بعد وقت قصير لايجدون شيئا يتذمرون عليه
> ...


_كلامك احلى من كلام الموضوع كلة مرسى على مرورك​_​


----------

